# Duyuru > Kültür >  Yahudi tüccarı taktiği

## bozok

*Yahudi tüccarı taktiği*

 
*Orhan Pamuk, harekete geçti. O. Pamuk, yeni kitabının reklamını yapmak için yine sağa sola sataştı.* 


*Hakaret üzerinden pazarlama*
*“Türkiye’de 1 milyon Ermeni, 30 bin Kürt öldürüldü”* diyerek Nobel ve para ödülü kazanan Orhan Pamuk, yeni kitabının reklamını yapmak için ulusal hassasiyetlere sahip çevrelere saldırmaya başladı. Alman Der Spiegel dergisine konuşan O.Pamuk, AB karşıtı Atatürkçülerin, Atatürk’e ihanet ettilerini öne sürdü. Dergin *“Türkiye’yi AB yolunda görüyor musunuz?”* sorusu üzerine O.Pamuk şöyle konuştu: 

*“Böyle yaparsanız, milliyetçi duygularımı uyandırırsınız. Ben, şu an bizden, 50 yıl öncesinden daha iyi konuşulduğunu düşünüyorum. Bu konuda katkı sunmak beni sevindiriyor. Ekonomik olarak Türkiye’nin durumu iyi. Ancak liberallik konusunda eksikliği bulunan ve birbirleriyle sürekli savaşan egemen tabakanın dar görüşlülüğü yüzünden sayısız siyasi problemlerimiz var.”* 


*AB karşıtlığı...*
Bu tabakanın Kemalistler ve Başbakan Erdoğan’ı destekleyen muhafazakar dinci orta kesim olduğunu onaylayan Pamuk,* “Erdoğan ve destekçileri tedbili kıyafet giymiş İslamcılar mı?”* sorusunu şöyle yanıtladı:* “Orduya yönelen, daha fazla şiddet ve güce odaklanan bazı Kemalistler böyle düşünüyor. Bu yüzden elit tabakamız, Kürt sorununu da çözemediği için huzursuz. Bazı kesimler ise AB üyeliğine karşı çıkıyor. Atatürk, Türkiye’nin AB üyeliğinden gurur duyardı. Ve şimdi kendisinin sözde yandaşları bu konuda ona ihanet ediyor.”* Avrupa’dan yana olduğunu kaydeden Pamuk, bu yüzden öldürülmek istendiğini de iddia etti.







*02/09/2008 / iNTERNETAJANS*

----------


## bozok

*Orhan Pamuk’un sırrı!*


*Necati Doğru* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*04.09.2008* 



Romancı olacağına pazarlamacı olsaydı da* “Nobel”* alırdı. Yüksek kabiliyet, bulunmaz yetenek. Her şeyi pazarlıyor. Ve başarıyor. Pazarlamacıların kralı olurdu. Dünyanın en büyük şirketinin CEO’su yaparlardı, pazarlama nobelini de ona verirlerdi.

üürümüş maydanoz.

Kokmuş köfte.

İçi geçmiş karpuz.

Küflenmiş ekmek.

Bunlara müşteri çıkmaz, kimse almaz. Orhan Pamuk’u* “çürük maydanoz-kokmuş köfte-içi geçmiş karpuz-küflenmiş ekmek”leri pazarlama göreviyle görevlendirin cansız duyguları tetikler, ölmüş talepleri parlatır, bitmiş beğenileri canlandırır sadece Türkiye tüketicisine değil bütün dünyaya “çürük maydanoz-kokmuş köfte-içi geçmiş karpuz-küflenmiş ekmek”* satardı.

Yemezlerdi.

Yiyemezlerdi.

Fakat satın alırlardı.

Bu çarpık, hastalıklı, özürlü durum ancak ve ancak Orhan Pamuk’un *“pazarlamacılığı”* sayesinde olur. Romanlarını alanlar, 30 sayfasını okuduktan sonra bırakıyorlar, fakat yine de almaya devam ediyorlar.

Esasen gerçeği çarpıtan bir kokmuş propaganda olan* “Türkler tarihte 1 milyon Ermeni’yi kestiler, öldürdüler”* iddiasını Orhan Pamuk, ortaya bilgi, belge koymadan, müthiş pazarlamacılığı sayesinde bütün dünyaya yedirdi ve Nobel’i de aldı.

Büyük businessman.

Müthiş iş adamı!

şimdi yeni bir pazarlama uğraşına girdi, bir haftadır gazete manşetlerinden inmiyor, TV’lerde* “bir kez seyrettik Orhanımız’a doyamadık, tekrarı yayınlansın”* programlarında *“İstanbul’un küçük burjuva semti Cihangir’de babası top atınca fakir kalmış güzel bir kıza baba parasıyla zengin olmuş bir ibiş erkeğin aşkını”* tezgaha koydu, satıyor.

Arsız bir pazarlamacı oldu!

Müşterinin önünü kesiyor.

Kolundan çekiştiriyor.

Malı gözüne sokuyor.

Porno ağırlıklı olduğu anlaşılan yeni 500 sayfalık romanı için izin vermiyor ki *“bu iyi bir edebiyat ürünü müdür, yoksa zengin erkek-fakir kız konularını milyon defa işlemiş Yeşilçam filmlerinin çok kötü bir edebiyat salçalı kopyası mıdır”* okuyan karar versin.

Okuru aptal yapıyor.

Okuru embesil sayıyor.

Dün bir, bugün iki. Okur daha romanı okumadı. Yazar alıyor karşısına* “Orhan Pamuk büyük romancıdır ezberine teşne”* magazinci kadın gazetecileri, *“son romanını kaç yılda yazdığını, daktilo ve bilgisayarla değil mürekkepli kalemle yazdığını aşık olduğu kızın küpesini, sütyenini, külotunu, büfe üzerinde duran biblo köpeğini çalarak biriktiren zengin adamın, kızın bekaretini nasıl bozduğunu, kapalı toplumlarda bekaretin, açık toplumlardaki bekaret anlayışından farklı olduğunu”* uzun uzun anlatıyor.

Ve gazetelere manşet.

TV’lere söyleşi.

Ayıptır.

Romanına güveniyorsan biraz zaman ver, okur okusun. Sen sonra konuş. Gerçek bir edebiyat adamına yakışan bu tavrı göstermek yerine, satışı artırmak için* “romanın kahramanı Cihangirli fakirlemiş kızın küpesini, kolyesini, reçel yapmak için kullandığı ayva rendesini, hela taşının sifon zincirini”* topladığını, bunlardan bir müze kuracağını ve kitabı satın alanların bu müzeye ilk girişinin bedava olacağını anlatıyor.

10 yıldır küpe topluyormuş.

Fakat ortada müze yok.

SPK’nın harekete geçmesi gerekir. Orhan Pamuk’un kurulmamış bir müzenin giriş biletini kitabın içinde bir lotarya olarak sunması, halktan para toplama kanununa girer. Savcıların harekete geçmesi gerekir.

*Sırrı: pazarlama!*

Yüksek kabiliyet!

Bulunmaz yetenek!

Pazarlama kralı! 


...

----------


## bozok

*Masumiyet Müzesi krizi devam ediyor*


*Selahattin Duman* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*07.09.2008* 



Orhan Pamuk aldığı Nobel Edebiyat üdülü’nü hak eden, değeri anlaşılmamış büyük bir yazar mıdır? Yoksa bu yüzyılın gördüğü en büyük kitap pazarlamacısı mı? Okuması yazması olanlar bu sorunun cevabını arayıp duruyorlar..

*“Masumiyet Müzesi”*nin iki vakte kadar gelmekte olduğunun müjdesini bizim gazetenin Kitap Eki’nden aldım..

Eğer zahmet edip karıştırsaymışım müjdeyi Milliyet’in, Cumhuriyet’in, Radikal’in veya başka bir gazetenin kitap ekinden de alabilirmişim..

Nereden mi biliyorum?

Düğmeye aynı anda basılmasından..

*Sihirli bir el işareti verdi..* Bizim medyada ne kadar kitap eki varsa aynı anda harekete geçti..

*“Müjdeler olsun.. Orhan Pamuk’un yeni kitabı geliyor..”* 


***

Araştırmacı gazeteciyim ya! Bizim Vatan Kitap Eki’nin paşası Buket’in yolunu kestim..

*“Nerenize basıyorlar da hep birlikte harekete geçiyorsunuz?”* diye sordum.. Fazladan kaşımı da çattım..

Buket Aşçı kaçın kurası?

İstersen otur işkence yap.. İstersen* “Bak konuşmazsan öbür böbreğini de ben değiştiririm.. Hem de kuzu böbreğiyle..”* diye tehdit et..

Ağzından laf alamazsın..

İçine doğmuş.. Hissetmiş.. Zaten çalışmasından önceden haberi varmış..

Baktım ki iş Ergenekon sorgusuna dönecek, kızı rahat bıraktım..


*BU NE GAYRET?*

Kitabın yayın günü yaklaştıkça övgülerin de arkası gelmeye başladı.. Bizim yayları gevşeyen medyada bir edebiyat gazeteciliği gayreti ki benzeri görülmüş değil..

Bakın mesela..

Perşembe günü gazetelerde tam sayfa bir ilan vardı.. 

Halk ve Eşitlik Partisi kurulmuş.. Kurucusu Osman Pamukoğlu Paşa* “Türk Milleti!”* diye başlayan bir hitabe kaleme almış..

İmzanın sahibi Güneydoğu’da cephe komutanlığı yapmış biri.. Eylemini ilan için büyük gazetelere tam sayfa ilan veriyor.. 

Dünyanın parası o ilanlar.. üstelik* “Amasya Tamimi”* kıvamında bir metnin altına imza atıyor.. Bizim medyada o gün çıt yok..

Aynı meraksız medya Orhan Pamuk’un kitabını okumadan şaheser olarak duyuruyor..

Hem de kitap sözcüğü yerine *“eser”* tarifini yaparak..

Okumadın madem.. Nereden bildin eser olduğunu.. Nereden bildin kalıcı olacağını? Soran yok ki cevap verme mecburiyeti duyulsun.. İşin altında bir çapanoğlu var ama..


***

Bu gayreti *“Nobel üdülü”*de açıklamaz..

Zaten o ödülü kimse içine sindiremedi gitti.. Ahali istese kitabı okumasa bile alkış tutardı ama* “Ermeni meselesi”* söyleminden dolayı soğuk durdu..

Cihangir’in entelleri de *“Nobel yemeğinde”* karşısına Orhan Gencebay ile Sevim Emre hanımı oturtmasına kızdı..

Zaten bir röportajda kırmızı koltuğa yanlamasına uzanıp Josephin Baker kıvamında poz vermemiş miydi?

*“üakmışım Nobel’ine..”* hükmünün verilmesi ve ondan gerisinin kimse tarafından sallanmaması bu sebeptendir..


*ASLA PES ETMEZ*

Medyanın bu gayretine bir mana veremeyen bizim Necati Doğru’nun öfkelenmesi, yeni kitap üzerine ilk zıplayan olması anlaşılır bir şey..

Daha iki satırı okunmamış bir kitap için sınırsız övgü düzen medyayı ayıplaması da bunun sonucu..

*“Okura hiç değilse bir fırsat verilseydi..”* diye saydırıyor.. 

Lakin öfkeli satırlarının arasında *“kimin okuru embesil yerine koyduğu, kimin okura aptal muamelesi çektiği”* kaynayıp gidiyor..

Oysa Orhan Pamuk’u yakından tanıyanlar bu soruların cevabını da bilirler..

Yazarlığını ben tartışmam.. 

Ama onun mükemmel bir pazarlamacı olduğunu söyleyebilirim..

Günün yirmi dört saati telefon başında, kendisini tanıyan herkesi aramakla geçer.. 

Türkiye’den, Avrupa ülkelerinden veya Amerika’dan..

Kendisi veya kitabı hakkında iki satır yazı çıkması için saatlerce dil döker.. Yorulmaz, usanmaz, bıkmaz, pes etmez..

Aynı konuda günlerce dil dökecek bir laf maratoncusudur..


***

Sonunda başarır..

Ne yapar eder, telefonla yakaladığı muhatabını pes ettirip kendisinden tek sütunluk da olsa söz ettirir..

Tanıştığı her gazeteci, her editör onun için* “yeminli murakıp”*tır..

Sohbet için telefon açar, konuşur da konuşur..

İki gün içinde kendisine dair bir haber görmedi mi açıp bu kez de* “Eee! Niye bir şey yazmadın..”* diye sorar..

*Türkiye’de bunu yapabilecek, yapmayı içine sindirecek başka bir yazar olmadığından hep zirvededir..*


*BEKLENEN HİZMET*

Necati’nin tarifiyle* “Fakir düşen Cihangirli kızla ibiş bir oğlanın aşkını..”* kaleme alıp, kitaba tıktığında sorgulanmaz..

Edebiyat eleştirmeni diye bilinenlerden kimse çıkıp da *“Lan arkadaş! Bu hikayeyi biz milyon kere Yeşilçam sinemasında izlemedik mi? Bu ne yapmış, kuş mu kondurmuş?”* diye sormuyorsa bundandır..

Burası Türkiye’dir..

*İnsanların yazarlara okumadan not verdiği ülkedir..*

Toplu eserleri bir yıl içinde topu topu altmış bir tane satan bir yazar her edebiyat olayında baş köşededir..

O zaman kitapları okunmadan on binlerce satan bir başkası baş köşeye kurulduğunda çok mudur?


***

Osmanlı’dan cumhuriyete devir Halit Fahri Ozansoy çok ağdalı dili olduğundan okunması zor bir yazardı..

Ancak keleminin kuvvetiyle bugüne kadar geldi.. Hatta anıları sadeleştirilerek (Osmanlıca sözcüklerin yanına parantez açıp Türkçesi yazılarak) yeniden basıldı..

Onun talebesi Mehmet Rauf’tu.. O da ona öykünüp lügat paralardı.. Edebiyatımıza, bunalım geçirmeden okunması mümkün olmayan Eylül romanını hediye etmiştir..

O romanı bugünün kuşaklarından kimse bilmez.. Bilmesine de gerek yoktur..

Ne var ki aynı Mehmet Rauf gençlerimize *“Kaymak Tabağı”*nı bırakmıştır..

Ergenlikten gençliğe geçişte elimizden düşmeyen üç temel eserden biridir Kaymak Tabağı.. (Diğer ikisi Fettahname ve Fırıncının Kızı..)

İşte ben, yazarlığından umut kesmediğim Orhan Pamuk’tan gelecekte böyle bir performans bekliyorum..

Son romanı Masumiyet Müzesi’nde bunun işaretleri var..

Oradaki sevişme tasvirleri medyamızı zevklendirmeseydi bunun müjdesi haber olarak birinci sayfalara çıkmazdı..

Orhan Pamuk bize yeni bir* “Kaymak Tabağı”* kazandırsın, gençlerin gönlünü alıp ahaliyle barışsın..

Onu da biz zevkle pazarlayalım.. Onu yormayalım.. 

...

----------

